# 1997 Klein Pulse Comp



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

An opportunity to purchase a 1997 Klein Pulse has knocked at my door, however it has one seat/chain stay that is fairly scratched up. Is this frameset a strong enough base to purchase and potentially respray or shall it remain just a rider. It has the external cable routing... so certainly not the most desirable. Thoughts?


----------



## JoelovesDirt (Apr 28, 2008)

Just a rider IMHO. The Pulse comps were the first bikes made after Trek took over. Same as the original Pulses except for the external cable routing. I think the frame frame weight is 3 lbs even.


----------



## HighRevs22 (Sep 28, 2008)

I rock one of these, but bought it as a frame only and built it up original Klein style. It is a very strong and light frame. It climbs as a real Klein should. Very fast and manuevers with precision and ease. This is a nice bike, not super high end, but nice nonetheless:thumbsup:


----------



## dr_king (Sep 11, 2009)

I purchased a 1997 KLEIN brand new in 1997 and rode it until I broke a component and replaced it with an upgraded one. By 1999 I had replaced the seat post with a Thompson, the drive train with xtr, the shifter/levers with xt, the wheel set with xtr hubs and Richey OCR rims, the seat with a lighter one, and the fork with a Judy xc. I rode it for another 5 years without many problems. In 2008 I replaced everything again. it now has a new xt drive train and shifters, Richey 4 axis stem, WTB Rocket V IRC seat, cain creek headset, lx hollowtech II crank and bb, Fox F100 RLC, Mavic 819 UST and xtr hubs. it is PRIMO these days. I absolutely love this bike. it climbs like a champion and is quick on downhills. This is the best hardtale I have ever ridden. It is the same Trek built frame you are looking at purchasing. The paint is the only complaint. It is all chipped off and chips very easily. Some day I will powder coat the frame. i am over 220 pounds and I've been riding this frame for 12 years without problems. I will probably get at least another 10 years from it. If you find one that you want to buy then by all means buy it you will not regret it. A side note. I put a 100mm fork on this bike instead of the stock 80mm and it rides even better. Enjoy!


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

i had a 1997 klein pulse race that worked flawlessly for about 8 years, aside from the fork, which sucked from day 1 (Indy XC on the model i had). the frames are great other than the lack of a replaceable derailleur hanger and the paint, which chips quite easily. my frame (17") weighed in at 3.2 lbs.


----------



## dr_king (Sep 11, 2009)

s4gobabygo said:


> i had a 1997 klein pulse race that worked flawlessly for about 8 years, aside from the fork, which sucked from day 1 (Indy XC on the model i had). the frames are great other than the lack of a replaceable derailleur hanger and the paint, which chips quite easily. my frame (17") weighed in at 3.2 lbs.


So what happend after the 8th year??? did the Derailleur hanger brake? if so, the frame wold make a SWEET single speed!


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

dr_king said:


> So what happend after the 8th year??? did the Derailleur hanger brake? if so, the frame wold make a SWEET single speed!


i actually wrapped it around the front of a lincoln towncar. my friend still has his in mostly original condition. very cool bike. i have seen a few with broken derailleur hangers, though, which is tragic.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have one i bought on E-Bay. Components weren't the greatest. I made it into a SS and love it. I added new rims, rigid forks, pedals, chain, riser bars. Bike weighs 22lbs. Bike was about $200, parts $250. $450 22lbs Its great. Frame is nice and light, welds look like any other frame. Not as nice as older Kleins, Its a great bike, that i'm not afraid to go out and really ride it without worry of wrecking it. Enjoy it


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

definitely a great bike. i think i paid $650 brand new in late 1996 for the pulse race. i'd totally pay $650 for a minty one today! mine weighed in at only 23 pounds absolutely stock. doesnt seem like there are too many sub-$700 bikes these days that are as raceable as that was. after clipless pedals, a better seat, and removing reflectors and pie plate i was around 22 lbs!


----------

